

Show HN: Weekend project. Heart rate measure with the iPhone microphone :) - CoreDev
http://itunes.apple.com/en/app/soundpulse/id511288248

======
CoreDev
I had an stupid idea 2 weeks ago if it would be possible to use the iPhone mic
on the chest to measure the heart rate =) This is what came out =)

Sound processing is totally fascinating and hopefully i will learn more! I am
looking forward for the first suggestions and updates :)

